# الهندسة الطبية ..... التعريف الحقيقي بين الواقع و التطبيق



## حسنين علي موسى (1 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الزملاء الأعزاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أعود من جديد بعد غيبة تقارب الشهرين أجبرتني عليها بعض الظروف الصعبة ، للمشاركة في هذا المنتدى الرائع ..... فأرجو المعذرة .... 

أعزائي .....

من الملاحظ بأن هنالك الكثير من الأستفسارات التي يحملها هذا المنتدى من عدة خريجين للدراسة الأعدادية والذين ينوون التقديم إلى الدراسة الجامعية ومن عدة بلدان عربية حول تخصص الهندسة الطبية .... ما هو ؟ ..... ما المواد العلمية التي تدرس في هذا التخصص ؟ ..... بماذا يختص المهندس المتخرج من هذا القسم ؟ ...... وبماذا يختلف عن باقي التخصصات الهندسية الأخرى ؟ ..... كل هذه الإستفسارات و التساؤلات مشروعة جداً بسبب حداثة هذا الإختصاص الفريد في معظم بلداننا العربية على الرغم من أهميته الكبيرة في البلدان المتطورة ... كما إن غياب التوعية العلمية والتعريف الخاطىء بهذا الإختصاص ... للأسف الشديد ..... قد ساهم وبشكل جدي في أحاطته بالكثير من الغموض ..... لذلك أجد من الضرروري جداً إستغلال السبل و الأمكانات المتاحة من خلال هذا المنتدى لتقديم الهوية الحقيقية والتعريف الصحيح بهذا الأختصاص ... مما سيساهم و بشكل كبير في تطويره لدينا وبما يتناسب مع التقدم الهائل الذي يشهده هذا الأختصاص في دول العالم المتقدمة ...... خصوصاً مع ثورة التكنولوجيا التي يشهدها العالم .... ومع إزدياد المشاكل و الأزمات المؤثرة على صحة الأنسان و حياته .....

يعتبر علم الهندسة الطبية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترونيك والكيمياء والكومبيوتر ...

كما إن على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفسلجة الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الأنظمة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم .

ستجدون في الرابط التالي http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/BMEng.pps .... محاضرة مختصرة تتضمن تعريف الهندسة الطبية وأهم المهام والتطبيقات التي يضطلع بها المهندس الطبي ... أرجو من ان تكون مفيدة للجميع .... كما أرجو من باقي الزملاء الأعزاء من تقديم أية إضافة أو نقطة او ملحوظة بهذا الأتجاه بحيث تعم الفائدة بشكل اوسع وأشمل .... ومن الله التوفيق

م . حــســــنــيــن الـعــــــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## eng_mohand (1 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## Biomedical (2 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم م / حسنين ، أهلا بعودتك ،

مشاركة جميلة ومميزة ، سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل خير .

نتمنى أن تتوضح الصورة لدى الكثيرين عن مفهوم الهندسة الطبية وخاصة بعد أن لاحظت أن هناك عدد من المشاركات أو الاستفسارات والتي لها صلة مباشرة بالطب وليس بالهندسة الطبية !

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (2 مارس 2007)

تقرير جميل يا استاذ


----------



## hadeel Bme Eng (2 مارس 2007)

جهد اكثر من رائع يازميلي العزيز,وهو شيء ليس بغريب عنك منذ ايام الجامعة, اتمنى لك السلامة من الله ولنا جميعا بالعراق.


----------



## wild (3 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amod (3 مارس 2007)

مقال رائع ومن الطبع والمهم الالمام بكل ماذكرت من مواد طبية وهندسية متنوعة للمهندس الطبي ليكون ناجحا في حياته العملية 
وتقبل تحياتي والى الامام


----------



## لىسعد1 (4 مارس 2007)

هل يمكن الاستفادة منكم يا اخوتى فى التعرف على الحضانة
ماركة اير شيلد من الناحية الفنية و الصيانة


----------



## ميلالي (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير..مشاركة مفيدة و رائعة


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غضنفر (10 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا على المجهود هذا وبارك الله لك


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مارس 2007)

الأخ حسنين .

تحية طيبة .

كما عودتنا دائما كلام شافي وشرح وافي اصبت الهدف بخفة ضلك .

لسانك ذليق وكلامك انيق يدخل العقل وينور الفكر .

تحية حب وتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## mahiralhaj (20 مارس 2007)

لك مني جزيل الشكر..... باش مهندس حسنين العراقي


----------



## مهندسه الطب (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه التقرير الرائع
نحن فعلا بحاجه الى تعريف اختصاصنه لانه الكثير من الناس لا يعرفون معنى هذا الاختصاص ويربطونه بالهندسه التقنيه


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

مجهود أكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك........


----------



## اشرف رهام (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المهم وجزاك الله كل شكر


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع رائع اكثر من مره كنت احتاج لمثل هذا الملف وهذه المعلومات 000000 جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو المؤمن (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أخي الحببي على هذه المعلومات الجد هامة 
لأن كثيرا ممن يذهبون لهذا التخصص يعتقدون أن وظيفة مهندس الأجهزة الطبية هي عملية صيانة للجهاز اطبي المعطل ... في حين أن مهمة المهندس الطبي أكبر من ذلك بكثير ... ويرجع التفكير الضيق حول وظيفة خريج هندسة الأجهزة الطبية الى ما يواجهه خريجين هذا التخصص في البلاد العربية بشكل خااااص .. 
وظيفة مهندس الأجهزة الطبية تكمن في تصميم الجهاز الملائم للداء المعروف ... وتكمن عملية تصميمه لهذا الجهاز بأن يكون ملما بالأمور البيولوجية والفسيولوجية لتركيب الجسم إضافة إلى الأمور الكهربائية والحاسوب وما إلى ذلك .... وهذا لا يعني أن مهندس الأجهزة الطبية لا يمكنه صيانة جهاز طبي معطل ... بل بإمكان أي فني محترف وان لم يكن ليس مهندسا أن يقوم بهذا العمل ...

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على موضوعك الشيق واقبل مداخلتي 

أخوك أبو المؤمن 
فلسطيــــــــن
*


----------



## حسين كسلا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا نفعنا الله واياكم بهذا العمل الجميل


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tweete (28 يناير 2008)

تسمحلي بس الاول اقول لحضرتك حمدلله علي السلامه نورت من جديد
السلام علييكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مهندس / لمياء
انا متخرجه منذ عامين من هذا القسم طبعا من احسن الاقسام والمستقبل له
ويسمي قسم الهندسه الحيويه الطبيه والمنظومات في سوفت وير وهارد وير اي ان كان 
قسم كله فسيولوجي واناتومي ومواد ليها علاقه بالتشريح والالكتترونيك 
بس ونعم الاختيار لان المستقبل له مجال العمل الصيانه او البرمجه السوفت وير من الممكن العمل في المستشفي او شركات التصنيع او الصيانه هارد وير وسوفت وير واداريا كما هو الحال المناقصات مواصفات الاجهزه وتشعرين وانت في المستشفي كما لو انك طبيب وهي مهنه مهمه جدا في الغدا القريب سوف يكون في كل غرفه عمليات مهندس لانه مثل الدكتور مسؤل عن مريض اذا اخترب جهاز فهو مسئوليتك وكل جهاز تقوم بتصليحه او المساعده في تصنيعه او شراءه فانتم شاركتم في توفير الرعايه لمزيد و مزيد من المرضي انه قسم في منتهي الاهميه كان زمان الاتصالات مستوليه علي القسم اما الان وبعد ان تخرجت دفعات اصبح اصحاب هذا القسم مهمين وسوف تسند اليهم المهمات انشاء الله
واذا كان في اي استفسار انشاء الله اكون افدتكم في شيء ممكن تسالوني في اي وقت تحت امركم
في حفظ الله وطول ما انتم مؤمنين بشيء اوعوا تسيبوا لانكم اكيد هتضيفوا لانه بدافع الحب ثقوا بكلامي وباحساسكم الهندسه 5 سنوات الاولي اعدادي وبعدها يبدا التخصص 4 سنوات السنه الاولي والثانيه بتتعرفوا علي الاسس وثالثه ورابعه التخصص في رابعه في مشروع التخرج وده بيكون في كل الابداع طبعا فكره بره وبتعملوها او بتطوروها بالتوفيق
اوعوا تتخلوا عن احلامكم فاضل لنا ايه لو بطلنا نحلم نموت احلموا علي قد متقدروا وانشاء الله الحلم يتحول لحقيقه مع الجهد والعمل الي عاوز يتميز لازم يتعب
في النهايه اتوكلوا علي الله هذا القسم ممتع فانت مهندس وطبيب في نفس الوقت
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## غدات ليبيا (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## غدات ليبيا (23 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى الأمام و مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## غدات ليبيا (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه


----------



## Eng.bassel (6 يوليو 2008)

*تحميل الملف مرة ثانية*

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام الذين لديهم هذا الملف إعادة تحميله مرة ثانية لأنه غير موجود على الرابط المذكور


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (6 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي Eng.bassel ... الرابط التالي سيتضمن الملف المطلوب إن شاء الله ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/BMEng.pps


----------



## عاشق القران (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أولا: أود شكر م.حسين العراقي و م.لمياء على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم​ 
ثانيا: أنا متخرج هذه السنة من الثانوية العامة بتقدير ممتاز والحمد لله
وفي الوقت الحالي أقوم بالبحث عن تخصص, ومن مقدمتكم عن الهندسة الطبية أحببت هذا التخصص ولكن عندي بعض الأسئلة إذا تكرمتم علي بالإجابة عليها أكون لكم من الشاكرين​ 
السؤال الأول:هل هناك فرق بين الهندسة الطبية الحيوية و هندسة الأدوات الطبية؟​ 
السؤال الثاني:هل من الممكن أن أتابع الدراسات العليا بعد الحصول على البكالوريوس وما هي المجالات التي أستطيع متابعة الدراسة فيها؟​ 
السؤال الثالث:ما هي الفرص الوظيفية التي من الممكن الحصول عليها؟​ 
وأخيرا أود نصيحتكم لي *أدخل التخصص ولا لا*​ 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير وكفاكم الله كل الشر​


----------



## Eng.bassel (8 يوليو 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر للأخ حسنين علي موسى


----------



## عاشق القران (9 يوليو 2008)

*أرجو الإجابة للأهمية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الكرام الرجاء الإجابة على أسئلتي لضيق الوقت

أسئلتي موجودة في المشاركة السابقة

وأسفين على الإستعجال

وتقبلو فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (11 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الزملاء الأعزاء
> 
> ...


معلش اخي بس اللينك وقع ياريت تعمل واحد تاني مشكوراا


----------



## anisbiomed (27 يوليو 2009)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الزملاء الأعزاء
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
مشكووووووور أخي على الالمام بهذا الجانب
نفعني الله واياكم لخدمة الدين والأمة الاسلامية


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على المرور الكريم والكلمات الطيبة ... وعذراً لعدم عمل الرابط المذكور ... الرابط التالي سيعمل بصورة أفضل إن شاء الله ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/BMEng.pps

وبالتوفيق للجميع ....

م. حـــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (28 يوليو 2009)

تعريف جميل لهذا القسم 


مشكووووور


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلااااااااااااااام 
الملف غير موجود


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على مجهودك و لكن عند اختيار الرابط المذكور ظهرت للأسف الرسالة التالية:
File Not Found

The file you have requested could not be accessed because the file could not be found.

*Requested File: *BMEng.pps

و شكراً


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك
عمل الرابط الجديد بشكل جيد
مشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## المتميز جدا (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وممنون منك يابطل والى الامام انشاء الله.....
اخوك محمد العراقي


----------



## asma14 (20 يونيو 2011)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## aboodnew86 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور 

لكن عندي سؤال انا حاصل على شهادة ثانوية صناعية ومعهد متوسط في هندسة الميكانيك وأعمل في السعودية 
هل تعرفون اي معهد أو كلية أستطيع الحصول منه على شهادة لصيانة الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## akramaliraqi (10 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بيك دكتور حسنين .. طبعا الهندسة الطبية اختصاص واسع يشمل تصميم الاجهزة الطبية وصيانتها والتدريب عليها وصيانتها بالاضافة الى المبيعات والترويج .. وعلى حسب واقع كل بلد يكون العمل .. ففي العراق الاغلب يعمل اما في صيانة الاجهزة او المبيعات او التدريب والتدريس.. ولكن في حال توفر مصانع ومعامل يمكن العمل في التصميم والتطوير .. المهم اختصاص الاجهزة الطبية يتطلب معلومات واسعة في مجالات الطب البشري والبايلوجي والكيمياء والفيزياء الحيوية بالاضافة للعلوم الهندسية المختلفة والحاسوب ومشتقاته .. لان كل جهاز يرتكز على مجموعة من العلوم والنظريات العلمية .. تحياتي


----------



## aboodnew86 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

أرجو من لديه جهة تعطي شهادة بصيانة الأجهزة الطبية في السعودية يفينا بها 

علما أني أعمل بهذا المجال ولكن شهادة غير متوافقة


----------

